# Broadhead Collection



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

I finally got around to taking a picture of the finished broadhead collection display cases that my Son Josh and I have been working on. I got the doors mounted and finally hung them on the wall in the man room. We have about 300 unique heads ( and quite a few duplicates) 

The case on the left is filled with the old school tapered (glue on) points and go back as far as a 1939 Roy Case head and as current as a new Wensel Woodsman. The case on the right is filled with screw on heads starting at about 1970 to current. I also bought Josh a membership to the American broadhead collecting club. I think he is their youngest member. He now wants to design and make his own broadhead that he will use with the new homemade longbow I made for him. A lot of these heads were donated by Bowhunters that helped Josh get the collection rolling.










Our oldest head is a 1939 Roy Case Korek.










Our most rare is a 1949 O.A. Norland










Some of the more unique heads in the collection.

An early expandable










One of the early replaceable blade heads.










The browning Serpentine.










Not such a great idea.










American Saber 6 bladed.










Lafonds Lightning


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

Cool.....I still use those.........:wink: J/K


----------



## fishnhuntr77 (Mar 17, 2008)

Man, between the bow and the broadheads, you have some awesome pics!!!


----------



## pirogue53 (Mar 8, 2003)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm interested in starting a collection like that.
PM me with some info if you can.


----------



## KickerPoint79 (Jan 18, 2006)

Awesome collection you got there. I have some older, but they are made of flint. :wink:


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing them pics you have there.


----------



## southern_rebel (Jun 24, 2008)

awsome collection you got there


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

truly outstanding. Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## Scotty G (Sep 27, 2007)

*Wow*

That's really cool. That's some history right there:jeez::usa::usa::first:


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

That is an awesome collection. Thanks for sharing some photos.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

KickerPoint79 said:


> Awesome collection you got there. I have some older, but they are made of flint. :wink:


I do believe those would be considered arrowheads and not broadheads though wouldn't they?

That's an awesome collection!!!!


----------



## Texoma (Jul 1, 2006)

Truly awesome collection.:drool:


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

BigPappa said:


> I do believe those would be considered arrowheads and not broadheads though wouldn't they?
> 
> That's an awesome collection!!!!


Bingo. The ABCC does not list stone points.


----------

